# Onkyo Announces Two New HT-RC Series Receivers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

UPPER SADDLE RIVER, NJ (4/4/11) -- Onkyo, a brand renowned worldwide for quality home entertainment technology, has included expanded audio, video, USB, network and internet connectivity in two new upgraded models in its HT-RC family of home theater receivers. The new Onkyo HT-RC370 and HT-RC360, which replace the HT-RC270 and HT-RC260, are also among the first AV receivers equipped with the new Marvell Qdeo 4K video upscaling processor. Both include a front-panel USB port that offers a direct digital connection for an iPod or iPhone, along with support for audio playback from USB mass-storage devices. The USB port even support album art from your iPod/iPhone. Among other upgrades, the HT-RC360 gains full networking capabilities while the HT-RC370 adds Audyssey MultEQ XT processing.

These two network-capable receivers support streaming PC audio and Internet radio from the likes of Pandora, Rhapsody, Napster, SiriusXM Internet Radio, Slacker, Mediafly and vTuner and provide compatibility with Windows® 7 and DLNA. The Internet connection greatly simplifies the process of providing future updates to the receiver’s firmware. These networking models can also take advantage of Onkyo’s free Remote App for iPod, iPhone, or iPad to control the A/V receiver. Both models are also compatible with the recently announced UWF-1 Wireless USB Adapter that provides an IEEE 802.11b/g/n connection to access music on a home network.

For movie and home theater enthusiasts, these receivers have more than enough HDMI inputs to accommodate any likely combination of cable TV, satellite, and disk player sources, including 3D. Both the HT-RC370 and HT-RC360 now also include connections for USB, Ethernet, and Onkyo's proprietary Universal Port (U-Port), as well as a full array of traditional audio and video sources. 

As would be expected from a company with the audio credentials of Onkyo, both receivers offer exceptional sound quality, with the HT-RC370 earning THX's prestigious Select2 Plus certification. Both modes are 7.2-channel surround sound systems with Audyssey DSX or Dolby ProLogic IIz processing included to provide alternative height or wide channels. The advanced HDMI interface supports lossless high-definition surround sound via Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio codecs. The HT-RC370's sonic performance has been upgraded with Audyssey MultEQ XT for a superior room equalization setup and the addition of Dolby Volume for optimal sound at any volume setting. The HT-RC360 uses Audyssey 2EQ room correction and includes Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume to correct loudness issues. 

Both models feature the brand new Marvell Qdeo video-processing chip, which can upscale video to 1080p and beyond to as much as 4K of horizontal resolution, regardless of the source resolution. While 4K video display technology is not yet on the market, this new processor handles current-source upsampling with ease, and will be ready for future displays.

Both receivers include Onkyo's proprietary WRAT (Wide Range Amplifier Technology) amplifiers, and the HT-RC370 also employs Onkyo's three-stage inverted Darlington circuitry for even higher dynamics and lower distortion. Burr-Brown 192kHz/24-bit DACs are provided for all channels on both receivers. Like all current Onkyo receivers, they feature the company's Overlaid Graphic On-Screen Display so users can still watch a program while operating the menus. Onkyo's latest Graphical User Interface (GUI) lets users smoothly navigate internet radio, iPod/iPhone sources, or any other connected sources.

The Onkyo HT-RC370 and HT-RC360 will both be available in April with suggested retail prices of $849 and $549 respectively.

Since 1946 Onkyo has been passionately committed to developing audio products that deliver uncommon performance, quality and value. Bundling proprietary technologies and innovations with other sound-enhancing exclusives, Onkyo continues to created award winning products that are lauded by many of the industry leading audio publications. The company's philosophy is to deliver products that are superbly designed and built to a consistently outstanding standard of excellence. Today, Onkyo is at the forefront of the home theater and digital revolutions. For more information about this and other fine Onkyo products, visit www.onkyousa.com or call 800-229-1687.

































Source: Onkyo Press Release


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Looks like the TX-NR609 and TX-NR709 analog minus a feature or 2 as Onkyo has done in the past and Denon does with their 991, 891 and 791 Series which closely mirror the AVR-3311, 2311, etc.. 

It is done to sell to places like Sears and more budget orientated Stores and offer 97% of the Features of the Models they are based off of while still offering enough differentiation to keep the more expensive Retailers appeased by omitting a Feature or 2 to justify the extra expense and make cross shopping more difficult.

Mech, excellent Writeup of these new Models. I really am looking forward to seeing what Onkyo has up their sleeves for the 809, 1009, 3009, and 5009. I am curious if they will stick with Marvell Video Processing or go with Silicon Optics new Vida Chipset which is currently only offered on Yamaha's Avantage Line Models like the A3000.
The A3000 produced a Perfect Score when Audioholics did their battery of Video Tests and is a major reason I am a big fan of this Model.

Past Yamaha Models had issues with going below Black and above White even when Passthrough was implemented and was an Achilles Heel for Videophiles as it altered the Video Signal requiring routing Source Components directly to the TV for the best results. This went all the way up to their Flagship AVR's unfortunately.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

> These two network-capable receivers support streaming PC audio and Internet radio from the likes of Pandora, Rhapsody, Napster, SiriusXM Internet Radio, Slacker, Mediafly and vTuner and provide compatibility with Windows® 7 and DLNA.



Lets hope these new receiver models have a good video front end with video for all outputs (hdmi component composite) when streaming this list. Using just the front display of the receiver is impractical for a novice in zone 1, and impossible for even an expert in zones 2 and 3. Love pandora but not when using on my pricey 3007. Ironic my $80 samsung blu ray player has a good on screen display that makes pandora navigation worlds easier compared to the Onkyo (even on a small 9" display from 4' viewing distance).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Lets hope these new receiver models have a good video front end with video for all outputs (hdmi component composite) when streaming this list. Using just the front display of the receiver is impractical for a novice in zone 1, and impossible for even an expert in zones 2 and 3. Love pandora but not when using on my pricey 3007. Ironic my $80 samsung blu ray player has a good on screen display that makes pandora navigation worlds easier compared to the Onkyo (even on a small 9" display from 4' viewing distance).


Hello,
I found myself using Pandora more in the first few Months of Ownership of my 3007. I do use Homegroup to Stream Music from my Windows 7 PC, but sometimes do use my PS3 and BDP-93 as well. 

The PS3 wins the prize for best Interface of my Music Files, but sometimes I think it sounds better directly through the Onkyo.

These Models using Marvell Qdeo is a major step up from the past Faroudja Video Processing. I am still hoping the upper level Onkyo's switch to Silicon Optics HQV Vida Processor that has done a masterful job in the Yamaha Avantage A3000. However, the Marvell is excellent at least as OPPO has implemented it in the BDP-93 and BDP-95.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

